# Compaq Presario F700, microphone/where?



## madnez (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a compaq presario F700 with Windows vista premium,
does this computer/laptop have an inbuild microphone?
Where?

I want to use skype but the mic aint working, i have updated sound and mic drivers, but still not working, and I have no clue if this computer have an inbuild mic.

If it does, how can I make it work?

:sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As you can see from this link there are quite a few F700 models, if you can find the complete model on the bottom or back of yours and pick it out of the list.
http://search.hp.com/gwineng/query....bmit.y=0&qt=compaq+presario+F700+&la=en&cc=in


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

also refer to the maintenance manual here http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01295900.pdf if you want to find the exact location.


----------



## madnez (Jul 4, 2008)

Its the F715EO model.

I read on hp:s website that it should be around the lcd display somwhere, but I cant see it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm not seeing a microphone listed in the specs. Does your model have a built in web cam?
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=in&dlc=en&product=3629589&lang=en#N411


----------



## sweetashoney (Jul 14, 2008)

madnez said:


> I have a compaq presario F700 with Windows vista premium,
> does this computer/laptop have an inbuild microphone?
> Where?
> 
> ...


----------



## Moscowtime (Sep 10, 2008)

I also am having trouble with my Compaq Presario V5000. Does this model have a built in microphone? i cant seem to find the information anywhere. 
Also i tried a pair of headphones in the microphone socket and the first time i did it it worked but now it wont....hmmm - im confused


----------

